# Daughter takes 1st in tourney



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Back in December my 4-H archery team shot in our district tourney(18 counties) and Faith won the junior ladies bare bow competition..The team ended up with 8 medals all together and had a great time. Faith will be moving up next year and will shoot at 18 meters. Looks like another bow will be in oreder and I hope she sticks with shooting a recurve. It seems like most kids want to go straight to compund but either way as long as they are slinging arrows...Walker


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

AWRIIIIIIIGHT!! CONGRATS!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats Faith, and great job Dad!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

congrats


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Walker, send my congrats to Faith! And a big pat on the back for dad as well.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats Walker, very awesome!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Great job, congrats to you both.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Most excellent. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome! Congrats to the little lady.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats! Thats great!:dance:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That's awesome Walker!! Congrats!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

She done good! Congrats!|


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

that's awesome.........congrats


----------

